# Well Control Basics



## فيصل الطائي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Well Control Basics.pdf is a small light file


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك 
وياريت تمدنا بالمزيد بهذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## قنص بركة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرد*

:82:لا تعمل اخي


----------



## فيصل الطائي (2 يناير 2009)

تعمل حاول انوب


----------



## tito_shoda (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*dfgfggffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ff*

gffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GeoOo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## bakeraf (23 مايو 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 يوليو 2011)

Very good document thanks a lot


----------



## eliker bahij (5 أكتوبر 2012)

It is agreat post , thankssssssss.


----------

